# Hrbt report



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

GOT A BOAT LOAD OF NICE FATTY CROAKERS AND BLUES...ALSO HAD A HUGE RUN OFF THAT SPOOLED MY PENN CAPTIVA WITHIN 5 SECONDS.


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah fellas...that is a 12 inch croaker !!!! I just got done fry'n him up


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

when we going out boy. hmu


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

did you catch any flounder. I'm gonna try next week at hbrt. thanks..:fishing:


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

caught a few flounder last week. i wasnt targeting them this day. i was catching a lot of croaker and blues so i could grind them up for chum....but the bigger ones i caught i ate !!.
the flounder are out there. not as plentyful as cbbt and rudee. the hrbt is not like it used to be !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks


----------

